# Offical Post Your Work Before You Hate Thread



## Plumberman

Ill have to dig up my old phone to get some more..

The "jacked" pic is putting in personal body building work... Lol

Go Hard or Go Home!!


----------



## younger-plumber

do you even work legs bro? haha


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Il play this game. The vets on here have seen most of these already


----------



## younger-plumber




----------



## Plumberman

younger-plumber said:


> do you even work legs bro? haha


I squat 350 +

Don't judge a book by its cover


----------



## plumberkc

Plumberman said:


> I squat 350 +
> 
> Don't judge a book by its cover


Is that like, suppose to be a lot, or something?


----------



## plumberkc

I have noticed that most people that love talking shiot, haven't ever posted any pictures of their own work.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

plumberkc said:


> Is that like, suppose to be a lot, or something?


That me and my twin at the same time. That's more then I could lift


----------



## Plumberman

plumberkc said:


> Is that like, suppose to be a lot, or something?


It's not a retarded amount...

But put 350 on a flat bar on your back and squat down till your butt touches a table chair then come back up with it...

Now benching 360, yes that's a lot. I get a couple of reps a set with it.


----------



## newyorkcity

*What's wrong with that?*



Plumberman said:


> It's not a retarded amount...
> 
> But put 350 on a flat bar on your back and squat down till your butt touches a table chair then come back up with it...
> 
> Now benching 360, yes that's a lot. I get a couple of reps a set with it.


There is no need to squat more then 350 anymore.
Plumberman is being honest. The intelligent way to train now is moderate weight for many reps, unless you are a competitive powerlifter. Unless you feel inadequate and have something to prove. Until the next injury.
Cross training is what people like us should be doing. I hung gymnastics rings in my shop for this purpose. Core strength.


----------



## Plumberman

YP was just cracking on my bird legs... Been that way all my life. Don't mean they ain't strong though!


----------



## wyrickmech

How's this


----------



## revenge

I gonna criticize every one and not post one single pic. Lol I'm just a hole that way I guess. What's new plumberman Tex it's been a while since Ive stoped in hey I squat 350 to every time I get off the toilet lol


----------



## Plumberman

revenge said:


> I gonna criticize every one and not post one single pic. Lol I'm just a hole that way I guess. What's new plumberman Tex it's been a while since Ive stoped in hey I squat 350 to every time I get off the toilet lol


What up Rev

I see you use periods now... That's a plus. Lol

No shame brother, no shame!!


----------



## DesertOkie

Some pics of my work, I am finally coming to grips with the OK code.


----------



## Plumberman

Good ole Schwinn coupling...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

revenge said:


> I gonna criticize every one and not post one single pic. Lol I'm just a hole that way I guess. What's new plumberman Tex it's been a while since Ive stoped in hey I squat 350 to every time I get off the toilet lol


He's alive !!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

wyrickmech said:


> How's this


Looks good !!!!


----------



## PlumberJ90

Here's some of my work. Don't forget I'm an underpaid helper...and everything is PVC and CPVC down here.


----------



## Plumberman

PVC looks rough bro..

Per my code AAV is illegal, and I would have to re vent that utility sink.

I'd be leery of running all that 2" with a new washer with a higher flow GPM pump these days

My wife would like that tub though, that looks good.


----------



## PlumberJ90

Plumberman said:


> PVC looks rough bro..
> 
> Per my code AAV is illegal, and I would have to re vent that utility sink.
> 
> I'd be leery of running all that 2" with a new washer with a higher flow GPM pump these days
> 
> My wife would like that tub though, that looks good.


All the PVC is legal here. It was what had to be done in that space (or at least what I was told to do) what are you saying looks rough about it? I've got 3 years in the trade so constructive criticism is appreciated.


----------



## PlumberJ90

Which btw the faucets are all moen (cust supplied) and one had a bad stem from the factory


----------



## Plumberman

Could just be the angle of the picture but I looks like the tee is kicked up on the bottom one catching the washing machine stack.

The 45 that goes to catch the sink looks kicked up too.

I personally wouldn't have stacked tees like that. Hit a combo on the horizontal line running parallel with the wall and arm over with a San tee to catch the utility sink.

Looks like a rats nest on the stack thats coming up to the AAV

If you were my apprentice you would be tearing all that out...


----------



## PlumberJ90

Plumberman said:


> Could just be the angle of the picture but I looks like the tee is kicked up on the bottom one catching the washing machine stack.
> 
> The 45 that goes to catch the sink looks kicked up too.
> 
> I personally wouldn't have stacked tees like that. Hit a combo on the horizontal line running parallel with the wall and arm over with a San tee to catch the utility sink.
> 
> Looks like a rats nest on the stack thats coming up to the AAV
> 
> If you were my apprentice you would be tearing all that out...


I think it's the angle of the picture because everything was right. 

If I was an apprentice and didn't just get stuck on a service truck and doing jobs like these (foreclosed homes) it probably wouldve been done different. But oh well


----------



## rjbphd

Plumberman said:


> PVC looks rough bro..
> 
> Per my code AAV is illegal, and I would have to re vent that utility sink.
> 
> I'd be leery of running all that 2" with a new washer with a higher flow GPM pump these days
> 
> My wife would like that tub though, that looks good.


 Why would AAV be illegal in some states and legal in others?? The air different within state lines??


----------



## Plumberman

PlumberJ90 said:


> I think it's the angle of the picture because everything was right.
> 
> If I was an apprentice and didn't just get stuck on a service truck and doing jobs like these (foreclosed homes) it probably wouldve been done different. But oh well


I know where your coming from bro.. I was in the same boat, but if I didn't have people telling me better ways to do it I would have never been able to succeed as far as I have. 

I was thrown into a truck young too.. I was 22. So I know where your at. 

Foreclosed home or brand new million dollar home... Do it to the best of your ability, reputation is all you have in this trade


----------



## Plumberman

rjbphd said:


> Why would AAV be illegal in some states and legal in others?? The air different within state lines??


We operate under the standard plumbing code 

It's illegal in Louisiana to install them... Law of the land bro


----------



## wyrickmech

It was illegal here to for years but they finally pushed it threw. The whole reason was it is a mechanical vent and can cause problems if it fails. If you vent it to the atmosphere there is nothing to fail.


----------



## CaberTosser

On that laundry rough-in I'd also be busting out the Sawzall. While the AAV is allowed up here, those stacked tee wye's wouldn't fly. I'd rise separate stacks for both the laundry rough-in and utility sink, then tie them back together above flood level rim to join to an acceptable vent. While I prefer to go tie to a proper vent pipe, if it means cutting through finished walls/ceilings to access one I'll use an AAV (and make it accessible, and as high above flood level rim as possible). I also don't see a cleanout at the transition from vertical to horizontal and up here the washer boxes now have to have a 2" trap.

No hating, and photo's of my work is searchable in previous posts


----------



## Crazy

Looks OK. In the first picture, I would have rolled the first 90 after the valve down onto a 45, then caught another 45 to make it vertical. 90s can be your worst enemy when it comes to flow. Not that your way is bad, I would just do it different, that's all.


----------



## younger-plumber

washing machine has to be 3" on the horizontal...aav's are legal here but things get sketch once the fail...


----------



## redbeardplumber

younger-plumber said:


> washing machine has to be 3" on the horizontal...aav's are legal here but things get sketch once the fail...


3"..... That sounds like a pain in the AZZ!


----------



## younger-plumber

it definitely can be on old homes. 2" can fit almost anywhere lmao


----------



## Plumb26

Here are a few.


----------



## plbgbiz

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Il play this game. The vets on here have seen most of these already


I never tire of seeing those pics. Yours are some of the best the PZ has ever seen.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Thanks biz. It be nice to see more of ur pics !!


----------



## plbgbiz

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks biz. It be nice to see more of ur pics !!


...


----------



## Plumb26

plbgbiz said:


> ...


Nice...... What did you name it?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Plumb26 said:


> Nice...... What did you name it?


Lunch !!!


----------



## Plumberman

Wish I could take my phone in for pics but just read this article...

This power plant is ENORMOUS

http://meridianstar.com/local/x744035949/Under-Construction?mobRedir=false


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Y can't u take pics. No camera allowed or no fone when ur on the clock. Or both. Is it union thing ??


----------



## Plumberman

No phone allowed on site..

It's their rules

A lot of this stuff is breaking edge technology and I'm sure they don't want that sort of stuff getting out. And if you think you'll just snap a couple of pictures then your out of luck. There are close to 4,000 people working on this plant and I think half are safety men. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Wow. I ain't never been on a job that big.


----------



## Plumberman

This is the 1st time in 10 + yrs in the trade I didn't get off work and have human feces on me... 

It's a lot of red tape and I miss seeing my wife and child every day but the work is clean and the money is good. His private schooling will be paid off quickly hitting these big jobs.


----------



## wyrickmech

Plumberman said:


> This is the 1st time in 10 + yrs in the trade I didn't get off work and have human feces on me...
> 
> It's a lot of red tape and I miss seeing my wife and child every day but the work is clean and the money is good. His private schooling will be laid off quickly hitting these big jobs.


Keep your eye on the goal and you will be fine. Being out of town on bigger jobs sucks but as long as you have a good reason it makes it Easter to bear. Good luck ,you will see some cool stuff if that makes it better.


----------



## Plumberman

wyrickmech said:


> Keep your eye on the goal and you will be fine. Being out of town on bigger jobs sucks but as long as you have a good reason it makes it Easter to bear. Good luck ,you will see some cool stuff if that makes it better.


It's all so they can have a better life and not have to scrape the bucket to get by, I didn't get into the trade for that.. No way no how.


----------



## wyrickmech

Plumberman said:


> It's all so they can have a better life and not have to scrape the bucket to get by, I didn't get into the trade for that.. No way no how.


Your family's happiness is all that matters in the end. Sounds like you have your priority s in the right place.


----------



## Plumberman

3,000 + acre refinery. Get it son!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

That's just nuts rite ther


----------



## phishfood

PlumberJ90 said:


> Here's some of my work. Don't forget I'm an underpaid helper...and everything is PVC and CPVC down here.


Where is here?

PVC(cellcore) and CPVC is the norm here in FL. 

The 1 1/2" drain, trap, and branch drain for the laundry/laundry tub won't meet IPC/FL plumbing code. The laundry has to have a 2" trap and arm, and the stack that it ties into must be 3", since you have the laundry tub sharing the stack. The laundry tub above the washing machine tee is OK, as it could be considered a wet vent.


----------



## PlumberJ90

phishfood said:


> Where is here?
> 
> PVC(cellcore) and CPVC is the norm here in FL.
> 
> The 1 1/2" drain, trap, and branch drain for the laundry/laundry tub won't meet IPC/FL plumbing code. The laundry has to have a 2" trap and arm, and the stack that it ties into must be 3", since you have the laundry tub sharing the stack. The laundry tub above the washing machine tee is OK, as it could be considered a wet vent.


Here is jacksonville fl.


----------



## phishfood

Lived in Jax for a year or so. The company I was working for was based in the Orlando area, and my apprenticeship school was twice a week just above Orlando. Leave work at 4:30 and try to make it by 6 PM. Fun times, and somehow, no speeding tickets!


----------



## CaberTosser

I posted a grainy shot of the mechanical room in my house before, but here's a high-res one, with me sporting one of my newly embroidered uniform shirts 

Someone had a thread going on suspending expansion tanks, note my solution; yes there's an isolation valve to it below the Spirovent, the braided hose adjacent it goes to my Axiom system feed tank. The sump alarm is for my sump serving the weeping tile.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Dam. Makes my installs look simple. Great job


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Y can't u take pics. No camera allowed or no fone when ur on the clock. Or both. Is it union thing ??


 
*Note ... No texting language allowed on the zone. Old farts like me can't read the crap ... *


----------



## Jeff Plumber

I don't know if this pic things is going to work or not?
Let me know if you all can see it.


----------



## plbgbiz

Jeff Plumber said:


> I don't know if this pic things is going to work or not?
> Let me know if you all can see it.


Can't see it.


----------



## James420

Plumberman said:


> 3,000 + acre refinery. Get it son!


The good old days for me, from 2000-2012 in De City and Marcus Hook. I miss it, especially the money, the fun, and the work.


----------



## Plumberman

James420 said:


> The good old days for me, from 2000-2012 in De City and Marcus Hook. I miss it, especially the money, the fun, and the work.


Fitter?


----------



## eddiecalder

Refrigeration Low Temp rack with a surge receiver. I was changing out a compressor that day.


----------



## eddiecalder

Not our install but we do all the service. This is a hydronic and chilled water system for a large utility provider. We are changing out a 3phase 600 volt VFD driven pump.


----------



## James420

Plumberman said:


> Fitter?


At the refinery yes, fitter/welder. Plumber by trade though. I'm sure you already heard enough about safety, so here's some more. 

Always be aware of your surroundings, always. We had two explosions, one I was in the middle of and only recieved a concussion, and the other happened on a Sunday night when the refinery was pretty much empty. Both explosions should have killed dozens of people but luckily they didn't. 

Also remember how dangerous nitrogen is, two boilermakers died in De City back in '05 from nitrogen exposure, one breath was all it took. No matter where you work, watch your back, whether its HF acid, or something as simple as a waterline, because its usually just not water.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

3" rpz


----------



## ironandfire

l..l


----------



## rjbphd

ironandfire said:


> l..l


 Nice sweat joints but it gonna sqeak like a b!tch!


----------



## ironandfire

It's not touching.


----------



## ironandfire

l..l


----------



## Plumberman

James420 said:


> At the refinery yes, fitter/welder. Plumber by trade though. I'm sure you already heard enough about safety, so here's some more.
> 
> Always be aware of your surroundings, always. We had two explosions, one I was in the middle of and only recieved a concussion, and the other happened on a Sunday night when the refinery was pretty much empty. Both explosions should have killed dozens of people but luckily they didn't.
> 
> Also remember how dangerous nitrogen is, two boilermakers died in De City back in '05 from nitrogen exposure, one breath was all it took. No matter where you work, watch your back, whether its HF acid, or something as simple as a waterline, because its usually just not water.


Same here

Tons of safety.

The one I'm working on is being built at the moment. We are piping SS tubing to a 3 story hooper that they will be dumping excavated coal into it and hitting it with natural gas to turn it into a coal they can burn for fuel/power... The nitrogen is displacing the O2 thus keeping it from exploding. 

Looking at maybe heading to Beaumont when they kick back up..

Thanks for the advice, good to remember.


----------



## ironandfire

(..)


----------



## SHAUN C




----------



## SHAUN C

First thing sunday morning. I hate service sometimes. If you look into the pit it appears to be spinning lol


----------



## Airgap

ironandfire said:


> (..)


Ah, the leaking vibration eliminator spool piece replacement....Done several of them...


----------



## ironandfire

Airgap said:


> Ah, the leaking vibration eliminator spool piece replacement....Done several of them...


 That was my first. Luckily I had several books with good pictures in them.


----------



## ironandfire

SHAUN C said:


> View attachment 27344


 That's a very nice bowl of poo.


----------



## PathMaker

*W/H*

warranty company job. Recommended moving the PRV to outside by meter and getting rid of Poly.. customer said no dice.


----------



## truckman5000

PathMaker said:


> warranty company job. Recommended moving the PRV to outside by meter and getting rid of Poly.. customer said no dice.


This i like. Glad you took a picture:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber

SHAUN C said:


> First thing sunday morning. *I hate service sometimes.* If you look into the pit it appears to be spinning lol


 







With service plumbing, there are cake days when it's hard to believe people pay you for doing it, then there can be days where you almost wish you picked a different trade.....


----------



## Plumb26

Rinnai exterior


----------



## redbeardplumber

Ok it's not much, most of my stuff is service, but here is a pic of a 1-1/2" bath total gut. It's the only pic I have of it.


----------



## hotontheleft

CaberTosser said:


> I posted a grainy shot of the mechanical room in my house before, but here's a high-res one, with me sporting one of my newly embroidered uniform shirts
> 
> Someone had a thread going on suspending expansion tanks, note my solution; yes there's an isolation valve to it below the Spirovent, the braided hose adjacent it goes to my Axiom system feed tank. The sump alarm is for my sump serving the weeping tile.


 Where do you live, the Biltmore? That's definitely something to be proud of. Impressive. Don't particularly like the shirt.


----------



## triadplumber




----------



## bigduke6

working in long harbour nfld.pics. 14/7 flights brutal. worked on this vale processing plant for a few months.ua tradesmen working here!!! a lot of fiberglass and some carbon and s.s.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Crazy

That's the biggest fiberglass I've ever seen! We run cs that size pretty often, but not fiberglass. Different applications, I know, I know. Great work!


----------



## bigduke6

thanks brother, its all team work!!! im starting my steamfitter ticket!! i love working with bigger pipe. the boys r helping me alot in the trade. rigging pipe, working with a welder!!! great ****!!! fitters r telling me im finally getting a real ticket!!! lol!!!! here r some more pics.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Mr-Green

Man I see some of the residential stuff and it looks like more fun than what I'm doing sometimes.


----------



## bigduke6

here are some more pics of the long harbour p.p. that is 36" pipe and we did some 42"

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bigduke6

Mr-Green said:


> Man I see some of the residential stuff and it looks like more fun than what I'm doing sometimes.


what a transition for myself, just got my red seal ticket in plumbing a year ago!!! ( all of it service work) now im a apprentice in steamfitting!!! as they say: head down ass up!!! lol!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PlungerJockey

I've posted work before, I'll just post what I'm doing today.


----------



## PlungerJockey

Changed a thermal coupling also


----------



## triadplumber

PlungerJockey said:


> Changed a thermal coupling also


nice knuckle breakers :thumbup: get a real pair of pliers


----------



## PlungerJockey

triadplumber said:


> nice knuckle breakers :thumbup: get a real pair of pliers


Wow your right. I never realized how I've been putting myself in harms way all these years using those tiny pliers to change thermal couplings


----------



## PlungerJockey

Just showed up here. HO has a pinhole leak in recirculate pump return line. I'll have to pull the 75 gal water heater to get to the leak.


----------



## Letterrip

Solar reinstall we did last Thursday. HO had the roof redone.


----------



## Mr-Green

I can't post anything right now not allowed to have phones or cameras on the job... Government is afraid you'll see what there roughed in gang bathrooms and empty hallways look like.


----------



## PlungerJockey

We did a remodel on a building for the department of homeland security. We could do anything we wanted until the sparky's started pulling wires and building panels. At that point we were not allowed to have phones or cameras on the job site. The trucks were not allowed near the construction zone. They had to be parked outside the fence.


----------



## Lja1821

Mr-Green said:


> I can't post anything right now not allowed to have phones or cameras on the job... Government is afraid you'll see what there roughed in gang bathrooms and empty hallways look like.



Lol same government same rules too..


----------



## Plumberman

Mr-Green said:


> I can't post anything right now not allowed to have phones or cameras on the job... Government is afraid you'll see what there roughed in gang bathrooms and empty hallways look like.


Same goes for this IGCC plant I'm working on, pictures of infrastructure in the wrong hands equals bad business for them... 

But when you've got 6,000 hands working on a project, you know some cats are snapping pictures.


----------



## PlumberJ90

Alright guys. Had some stuff in here on page one. Here's some more recent stuff. The first picture is just a shower unit I and a helper put in at an off grade remodel (picture of some of the drainage I redid is the 2nd) and no on the second pic the riser coming out of the top of the side outlet wasn't glued yet and was just stuck in there to be kept out of the way. 3" had to be rolled up like that to catch existing 2" from k.s. ran 3" picked up k.s. with a 3x2 wye with a 2" bushing out the back to pick up lav and tub. The side outlet tee was ran to catch toilet (obviously) and a shower out of the side. Continued 3" vent up through wall caught 2" vent (for the tub/lav) in ceiling then into a 4x3 bell.( existing roof penetration was 4"). Constructive criticism is appreciated.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

It sucks. Get some real pics man. On itty bitty shower ?? A few fitting. You got to do better then that man 
Try 30 showers lo

Looks good man just busting ur balls


----------



## PlungerJockey

Did you hang that with nylon hvac strap:no:

Whatever happened to plumbers strap and stove bolts:yes:


----------



## rjbphd

PlungerJockey said:


> Did you hang that with nylon hvac strap:no:
> 
> Whatever happened to plumbers strap and stove bolts:yes:


 Believe it or not..one town here don't allow plumber straps on 3" pvc pipe in house.. wanted rod and clevis hangers.. told him to read the missing page from his code book and get fooked..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

What's a stove bolt ?


----------



## PlungerJockey

rjbphd said:


> Believe it or not..one town here don't allow plumber straps on 3" pvc pipe in house.. wanted rod and clevis hangers.. told him to read the missing page from his code book and get fooked..


I like clevis hangers. Don't see them much under houses. I work for some guys years ago and they used them to hang the horizontal runs of vents in the attic.


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's a stove bolt ?


Oh man...face plam... where's the Master??? Laughing


----------



## PlungerJockey

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's a stove bolt ?


A short bolt that makes plumbers tape look awesome


----------



## PlungerJockey

PlungerJockey said:


> A short bolt that makes plumbers tape look awesome


If that's possible.:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

For wood ??


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> For wood ??


Its a bolt for a sqaure nut..


----------



## PlungerJockey

I found this just for you Tex.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ok. I've demoed them before. Seen them in the strap to make a big loop out of it !! I hate those things. We use Sammy's and all thread with Clevis hangers


----------



## wyrickmech

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok. I've demoed them before. Seen them in the strap to make a big loop out of it !! I hate those things. We use Sammy's and all thread with Clevis hangers


Depending on the application there is so many things you can use before you get desperate and grab the strap iron. Sammy's for concrete Sammy's for wood and steel. Band hangers,clevis hangers strut clamps the list goes on forever.


----------



## PlungerJockey

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok. I've demoed them before. Seen them in the strap to make a big loop out of it !! I hate those things. We use Sammy's and all thread with Clevis hangers


I do to on commercial stuff. Houses unless they have exposed pipes or a walk in crawlspace get plumber tape and stove bolts


----------



## plbgbiz

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's a stove bolt ?


Meh..damn kids don't know nuttin'.


----------



## wyrickmech

plbgbiz said:


> Meh..damn kids don't know nuttin'.


Lol


----------



## Letterrip

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's a stove bolt ?


It's that thing they use to hang their excessive rolls of pex assembled with sharkbite fittings. That junk look guuuuddd!!!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Here's some of my work. There are a couple before pics of a Hybrid Tankless that an old co worker installed. I know I will get $hit for using a gas flex but it was a full 3/4" ID. Some of these pics may have already been posted on a different thread. Anyhow, let the critiquing begin. 



































































































































The PVB pic was the solution to the previous photo of a mess. It was servicing a pool fill, water feature make-up fill valve, and a future sprinkler head. The filter photo was an incomplete job. I also installed an anti scale filter right next to it, which is why there was so much space and then insulated all the lines. Also, any of the photos showing exposed pipe were subsequently insulated and properly secured after the photo was taken.

The gas meter one was a correction for a bad Tankless install from a coworker who quit. We put in a high pressure meter and regulators. The photo was before I put in unions for the regulator so we could do the high pressure test for inspection. I take a lot of pride in my work and hope it shows but I can also take honest critique.

Also, if some moderator can fix the sideways filter photo I would appreciate it. I don't know how on here. On my phone its straight.


----------



## SHAUN C

Just started this remodel today


----------



## SHAUN C

Did the demo last week start piping today 5 bath


----------



## wyrickmech

First day at new concrete plant


----------



## PlungerJockey

Did a pool house rough in this morning.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

PlungerJockey said:


> Did a pool house rough in this morning.


What's the tall stand pipe? A vent? I assume wet venting is approved in your neck of the woods? Is that a toilet, lav, and shower roughed-in? Not trash talking, just curious.


----------



## rjbphd

Best Darn Sewer said:


> What's the tall stand pipe? A vent? I assume wet venting is approved in your neck of the woods? Is that a toilet, lav, and shower roughed-in? Not trash talking, just curious.


Why, that tall pipe is a floor drain in case the concrete guy pour alittle too much.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

rjbphd said:


> Why, that tall pipe is a floor drain in case the concrete guy pour alittle too much.


Haha. Well, now that makes sense.


----------



## PlungerJockey

That's for the roof drain.




We are required to do a water test or air test for all new work. Another plumbing ran the building sewer from the clean out to within a foot of the septic tank. The line is capped there, so I decided to water test the whole thing and no worries of test balls losing air. We are required to have 10' feet of head for the water test.


----------



## rjbphd

PlungerJockey said:


> That's for the roof drain.
> 
> We are required to do a water test or air test for all new work. Another plumbing ran the building sewer from the clean out to within a foot of the septic tank. The line is capped there, so I decided to water test the whole thing and no worries of test balls losing air. We are required to have 10' feet of head for the water test.


Pardon me... roof drain into plumbing and septic tank?????


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

PlungerJockey said:


> That's for the roof drain.
> 
> We are required to do a water test or air test for all new work. Another plumbing ran the building sewer from the clean out to within a foot of the septic tank. The line is capped there, so I decided to water test the whole thing and no worries of test balls losing air. We are required to have 10' feet of head for the water test.


Makes sense.


----------



## Letterrip

PlungerJockey said:


> We are required to do a water test or air test for all new work. <snip>
> 
> 
> We are required to have 10' feet of head for the water test.


We are required a 5ft test, but its about to go back to 10ft. Just learned something VERY interesting and important in continuing ed class. NEVER air test PVC. I think the manufacturer says this too. Under water test, a sharp strike to PVC will crack it. Under air test, the same sharp strike causes it to explode like a bomb.


----------



## wyrickmech

Letterrip said:


> We are required a 5ft test, but its about to go back to 10ft. Just learned something VERY interesting and important in continuing ed class. NEVER air test PVC. I think the manufacturer says this too. Under water test, a sharp strike to PVC will crack it. Under air test, the same sharp strike causes it to explode like a bomb.


There exaggerating the severity of a air test on drainage. The equal of 5psi or ten feet of head neither is dangerous. But that being said anything above that could have a potential of shards I have seen it first hand.


----------



## Redwood

wyrickmech said:


> There exaggerating the severity of a air test on drainage. The equal of 5psi or ten feet of head neither is dangerous. But that being said anything above that could have a potential of shards I have seen it first hand.


As long as you can forget the stored energy in compressing air..


----------



## wyrickmech

Redwood said:


> As long as you can forget the stored energy in compressing air..


5psi is a safe pressure ,the only thing you need to watch is open ends with test plugs. If you are concerned about PVC rupturing at 5psi you need to read the rating only in very cold climates does it become unstable at that pressure.


----------



## PlungerJockey

Best Darn Sewer said:


> What's the tall stand pipe? A vent? I assume wet venting is approved in your neck of the woods? Is that a toilet, lav, and shower roughed-in? Not trash talking, just curious.


The tall stand pipe is for a lav and a single bay kitchen sink on the other side of the wall. On the right side is the toilet and shower. I brought the 3" stand pipe up to meet the "every structure shall have a 3" vent" code.


----------



## wyrickmech

Day four things are coming together


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

wyrickmech said:


> Day four things are coming together


Cool looking stuff. What type of pipe is that and what's it conveying? I haven't done industrial plumbing before and am fairly clueless about it.


----------



## Mr-Green

wyrickmech said:


> Day four things are coming together


I love victaulic


----------



## wyrickmech

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Cool looking stuff. What type of pipe is that and what's it conveying? I haven't done industrial plumbing before and am fairly clueless about it.


It is well water for a concrete plant. The water is pumped into a 6000 gal tank and the pumps, pump the water to the appropriate place and time at about 300 gpm. The water heater is next week it is cool , direct contact between the water and the burner flame has the capability to heat 55deg water to 180 in one pass at a rate of 3500 gallons a hour. The pipe is galvanized and the fittings are groove lock brand all galvanized.


----------



## wyrickmech

Mr-Green said:


> I love victaulic


Actually it was groove lock brand. I to love victaulic but I was quite surprised on how tight the ridged lok couplings worked. The grove lock fittings are made by anvil and are domestic. I love jobs like this one. A company went over to another plant I set up and took pict and drawled diagrams of the setup because they couldn't figure out how to make it work,lol maybe I should send them instructions and pict of this one.


----------



## Mr-Green

wyrickmech said:


> Actually it was groove lock brand. I to love victaulic but I was quite surprised on how tight the ridged lok couplings worked. The grove lock fittings are made by anvil and are domestic. I love jobs like this one. A company went over to another plant I set up and took pict and drawled diagrams of the setup because they couldn't figure out how to make it work,lol maybe I should send them instructions and pict of this one.


Oh I've never worked with that before is it similar?


----------



## CaberTosser

wyrickmech said:


> It is well water for a concrete plant. The water is pumped into a 6000 gal tank and the pumps, pump the water to the appropriate place and time at about 300 gpm. *The water heater is next week it is cool , direct contact between the water and the burner flame has the capability to heat 55deg water to 180 in one pass at a rate of 3500 gallons a hour*. The pipe is galvanized and the fittings are groove lock brand all galvanized.


 
Sounds like a Sofame..... I service a pair of those at a local meat packing plant.


----------



## wyrickmech

CaberTosser said:


> Sounds like a Sofame..... I service a pair of those at a local meat packing plant.


No it's a kemco designed just for concrete plants. My favorite to work on is the inferno-therm most models around here are the 1.5 mill burner with 10000 gal storage. Plane and simple, the kemco is a little more complicated but the efficiency is higher.


----------



## wyrickmech

Mr-Green said:


> Oh I've never worked with that before is it similar?


Yes very similar instead of zero flex they have ridged lok it has a tongue and groove system the tongue is tapered and gets tighter the more you tighten the coupling. They hold better than Vic absolutely no movement or flex I think they are growing on me.


----------



## Crazy

We have run a lot of Victaulic, up to 24". It grew on me, I was doubtful at first, but I have seen it put to a stressful test and come out strong. Quick also, though grooving 24" is a PITA.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

wyrickmech said:


> It is well water for a concrete plant. The water is pumped into a 6000 gal tank and the pumps, pump the water to the appropriate place and time at about 300 gpm. The water heater is next week it is cool , direct contact between the water and the burner flame has the capability to heat 55deg water to 180 in one pass at a rate of 3500 gallons a hour. The pipe is galvanized and the fittings are groove lock brand all galvanized.


Sounds bad a$$.


----------



## wyrickmech

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Sounds bad a$$.


Yes it is first time you see one fire up scares the crap out of you.


----------



## wyrickmech

Crazy said:


> We have run a lot of Victaulic, up to 24". It grew on me, I was doubtful at first, but I have seen it put to a stressful test and come out strong. Quick also, though grooving 24" is a PITA.


I prefer welded pipe but Vic is a good choice to . This application it made good sense concrete plants wear pipe at a accelerated rate so being Abel to quickly change out a piece of pipe is a must,lost loads of concrete adds up fast.


----------



## ironandfire

Looks like a good job.


----------



## wyrickmech

Here is some updates


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Why the offset on the pumps ?


----------



## wyrickmech

The offset is to make up the difference between the tank tap and the pump inlet height


----------



## JWBII

Pumps set higher than the tank outlet tex..... You slippin son lol....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I'd would have off set the tank outlet up that way thers only one off set instead of two. And a clean run ioff the pumps Less fittings less Vic's less work. Better flow. Mite be a reason it couldn't have been done tho

Not knocking the work. It looks great !!!


----------



## wyrickmech

Thanks the reason for two offsets was the distance between the first pump and the tank was limited. The roll would have crowed the walkway one direction and the pumps the other. It was a disappointing situation. The pumps still produce around 260 GPM I was shooting for 300 but the plant set up people told me 300 was a max that the meter would read so it all worked out.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Was the pad for pumps new ??


----------



## wyrickmech

Yes it was I place when we got there.


----------



## Mr-Green

Groundwork for two gang bathrooms, a bubbler, and a pantry


----------



## JWBII

I think it looks great. Did they cut the concrete for you or we're the cuts already there?


----------



## Mr-Green

JWBII said:


> I think it looks great. Did they cut the concrete for you or we're the cuts already there?


Saw cut


----------



## 504Plumber

It looks so odd seeing sewer laid underground with no hangers.


----------



## wyrickmech

Mr-Green said:


> Groundwork for two gang bathrooms, a bubbler, and a pantry


good looking work I love saw cut jobs. Well most saw cut jobs.


----------



## rjbphd

Mr-Green said:


> Groundwork for two gang bathrooms, a bubbler, and a pantry


Good looking job... but in some backazzward counties here won't pass that.


----------



## JWBII

I like saw cuts too if I don't have to do it lol. I like the fact that the cuts are large and give you plenty of room. The last company I was at only gave the bare minimum room which used to tick me off.


----------



## wyrickmech

JWBII said:


> I like saw cuts too if I don't have to do it lol. I like the fact that the cuts are large and give you plenty of room. The last company I was at only gave the bare minimum room which used to tick me off.


i like saw cuts because you can do all your layout and mark walls before you do anything. It makes the underground so much neater.


----------



## Mr-Green

rjbphd said:


> Good looking job... but in some backazzward counties here won't pass that.


Why not?


----------



## Mr-Green

Yeah saw cuts make life a lot easier.


----------



## Will

Are the 2" dry vents after the 2 wyes?


----------



## rjbphd

Mr-Green said:


> Why not?


They required cast iron plumbing underground.. but allowed pvc pipe for sewer...


----------



## MTDUNN

Mr-Green said:


> Saw cut


You're gonna patch that right?

<kidding>


----------



## Cajunhiker

Back to residential. Squeezed a 30" wide walk-in tub through a 24" door opening for an elderly lady. It's magic. Done 8 walk-in tubs so far this year. :yes:
Got Before, During, During, After pics


----------



## wyrickmech

rjbphd said:


> They required cast iron plumbing underground.. but allowed pvc pipe for sewer...


here in mo they would rather see PVC underground and transition to no hub above grade. The cast has a shorter life in ascitic soil so around here it makes sense.


----------



## Mr-Green

Will said:


> Are the 2" dry vents after the 2 wyes?


Stub ups for lavis


----------



## Mr-Green

rjbphd said:


> They required cast iron plumbing underground.. but allowed pvc pipe for sewer...


I'd say we run PVC underground about 95% of the time here.


----------



## HSI

Cajunhiker said:


> Back to residential. Squeezed a 30" wide walk-in tub through a 24" door opening for an elderly lady. It's magic. Done 8 walk-in tubs so far this year. :yes: Got Before, During, During, After pics


Looks good. Hoping to do my first one in the next few weeks. What faucet is that?


----------



## JWBII

Mr-Green said:


> I'd say we run PVC underground about 95% of the time here.


12 years and I have yet to run cast iron underground but I have seen plenty in the ground.

I like saw cut jobs as long as I'm not the one saw cutting it lol. However I like the challenge of getting it right with no walls or anything to pull off of. I'm still green to doing that on my own but I do like it.


----------



## Cajunhiker

HSI said:


> Looks good. Hoping to do my first one in the next few weeks. What faucet is that?


Thanks. It's a Best Bath walk-in tub, and they sell and ship it as a package with a Moen mixing valve system. The plumbing on it is easy. The hardest part is getting the tub into the house and then inside the bathroom. Good luck with your project.


----------



## plbgbiz

Here's a couple of ours. We use the Safety Tub brand.

Cajun is right. The hard part is getting it in the bathroom.


----------



## Cajunhiker

plbgbiz said:


> Here's a couple of ours. We use the Safety Tub brand.
> 
> Cajun is right. The hard part is getting it in the bathroom.


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy

We have literally run miles of cast iron underground. I do mechanical piping work, but our plumbers run so much cast iron it is just unreal. Many tractor trailer loads per job. I just do carbon (weld) and copper pipe myself.


----------



## 504Plumber

A shower we had to do today, have the steam unit still to install.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Sweet. Much better then a tunnel


----------



## 504Plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Sweet. Much better then a tunnel


Indeed it is!


----------



## Letterrip

504Plumber said:


> A shower we had to do today, have the steam unit still to install.


Kohler?


----------



## redbeardplumber

Looks like kohler to me too.

Tunnel?


----------



## 504Plumber

redbeardplumber said:


> Looks like kohler to me too. Tunnel?


 It is kohler, I don't know how to link a thread from my phone but search for the thread title "A small tunnel earlier" Roughing in a shower is much more fun than that work...


----------



## redbeardplumber

^^^^^ ahhhh... Lol. Totally unrelated ok.


----------



## plbgbiz

6" to 8"


----------



## Plumberman

plbgbiz said:


> 6" to 8"


Man that line was in a bind originally with the elevation change from right to left of the pic.

Poured kickers I hope?


----------



## plbgbiz

Plumberman said:


> Man that line was in a bind originally with the elevation change from right to left of the pic. Poured kickers I hope?


:yes:


----------



## Plumberman

That's what's up. Love working with C900 and ductile.


----------



## Crazy

I hate ductile. From cutting it to joining it, it's a PITA. We do pour concrete kickers all over the place though.


----------



## Mr-Green

Plumberman said:


> That's what's up. Love working with C900 and ductile.


I don't mind ductile still haven't worked with C900 though.


----------



## wyoredman

plbgbiz said:


> 6" to 8"


plbgbiz, is that a potable supply main? Hope you used some good disinfectant, Clorox swab or chlorine tabs. 

Do you need a permit from the State environmental agency? We are required to get a permit from the state whenever we repair a water main like that. Or the water supplier needs to have a licensed distribution person on site.

Just curious.

Redman.


----------



## plbgbiz

wyoredman said:


> plbgbiz, is that a potable supply main? Hope you used some good disinfectant, Clorox swab or chlorine tabs.
> 
> Do you need a permit from the State environmental agency? We are required to get a permit from the state whenever we repair a water main like that. Or the water supplier needs to have a licensed distribution person on site.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Redman.


Private fire line. Permit wasn't required.


----------



## kornisan

My work.

Not US.


----------



## wyrickmech

kornisan said:


> My work. Not US.


looks good what is the brand name of the drainage pipe in the third pict?


----------



## kornisan

Ostendorf Kunststoffe (germany).
Polypropylene (PP)


----------



## PlungerJockey

What is going on in that first pic? Was that a old building that is being renovated or some kind of addition. The red iron framing looks strange with the long spans of wood lumber on top and the old brick wall in the background.

Plumbing looks good.


----------



## kornisan

PlungerJockey said:


> What is going on in that first pic? Was that a old building that is being renovated or some kind of addition. The red iron framing looks strange with the long spans of wood lumber on top and the old brick wall in the background...


Yes, it is a reconstruction. I am very tired of this object ... There are no plans normal, every week a new idea .. Nightmare ..
But the money is 

Before (ppr ):











after (pex-a):


----------



## rjbphd

kornisan said:


> Yes, it is a reconstruction. I am very tired of this object ... There are no plans normal, every week a new idea .. Nightmare ..
> But the money is
> 
> Before (ppr ):
> 
> after (pex-a):


interesting,... on right of the bottom pix,what's the "high" loop for??


----------



## kornisan

What "high" loop?










the work is not over, there is an installation


----------



## rjbphd

In the right picture again.. there's a loop that's goes up in the air about 2 ft.. cute doggies by the way


----------



## kornisan

rjbphd said:


> .. there's a loop that's goes up in the air about 2 ft..


it was a photo with unfinished work


----------



## rjbphd

kornisan said:


> it was a photo with unfinished work


Hope to see the boiler room set up!


----------



## kornisan

rjbphd said:


> Hope to see the boiler room set up!


ОК. In december. New - heat pump & Buderus boiler's.

Video old "kotelnaya" (one of four old boilers ) :






More of my work:


----------



## MTDUNN

rjbphd said:


> In the right picture again.. there's a loop that's goes up in the air about 2 ft.. cute doggies by the way


That dog better have his card


----------



## MTDUNN

We installed a Mirabelle system. Never put one in before. Seems like a decent faucet. Expensive though.

Had to slice that wall out.


----------



## Cipp-pro

Bump!!!! Great pics


----------



## GREENPLUM

love the faucet!


----------



## Cipp-pro

Nice trim

Reinstatement tool on maxi miller


----------



## Cipp-pro

Nice


----------



## chonkie

GREENPLUM said:


> love the faucet!


I like the faucet. What brand is it? That sink looks useless.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Kohler, it's a bar sink


----------



## Michaelcookplum

GREENPLUM said:


> Kohler, it's a bar sink




I like the wood on walls with the countertop and faucet. Any chance you have a pic of the whole room or bar area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM

nice stuff here


----------



## Michaelcookplum

That stove cost a lot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM

Michaelcookplum said:


> That stove cost a lot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything there cost alot!


----------

